# planting in dirted tanks.



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Also does it matter if the dirt is loose or packed before capping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I do not pack the dirt, but I do pat it down gently before capping. You don't want to make a brick that the roots cannot penetrate. As for replanting plants, I've read that with bulb style it's best to trim the roots and let them regrow. All the rest just bury them as much as possible. 

I personally don't do this, I simply make a "pilot hole" of sorts with my finger, then I gently push the roots and such through the cap. I "set" the plant on the dirt, and use the cap to hold it there. I figure, bulb plant or not, the roots will figure out what to do next. Only plants that I have that don't transplant well is Crypts...but all Crypts melt from what I've read.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Not all crypts melt. This is an overstatement. They melt when changing to a condition that is,different from what they were previously grown in. I have moved crypts hundreds of times without melt.

Common situation I see melt off is going from emersed to submersed form or vice versa, when you trim the roots back or change the substrate conditions, lighting intensity, etc.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Gatekeeper said:


> Not all crypts melt. This is an overstatement. They melt when changing to a condition that is,different from what they were previously grown in. I have moved crypts hundreds of times without melt.
> 
> Common situation I see melt off is going from emersed to submersed form or vice versa, when you trim the roots back or change the substrate conditions, lighting intensity, etc.


Thanks for the clarification. :thumbsup:


----------



## sink (Jun 11, 2011)

Not knowing any better I trimmed the roots on my crypt to make them easier to plant. They melted a bit (maybe 30% of leaves) but it definitely slowed down their development.

I also had some issues with the crypts new taproot pushing the plant out of the substrate. Ended up with small rocks on top of a few of them to hold them down until the roots fully developed.

So I wouldn't trim the roots unless you absolutely have to.


----------

